# Forum > Allgemeine Foren > Auslandserfahrungen >  PJ in Irland/Castlebar

## Diclophos

Ich habe eine Zusage fr ein PJ-Tertial in Castlebar. 
Gibt es  irgendjemand von Euch, der schon mal dort PJ oder Famulatur gemacht hat und mir ein paar ntzliche Tipps geben kann?

----------


## Muriel

Sag mal, wann bist Du denn da??? Ich bin  ab 30. Mai 05 nmlich zusammen mit ein paar Kommilitinnen dort. (Oder solltest Du, den ich hier am Nickname nicht erkennen kann, auch zu den tausend Leuten aus Aachen gehren, die mir die Telefonnummer von Mrs. Kenny aus der Hand gerissen haben?  :hmmm...:  ) Nachdem ich nmlich berglcklich erzhlte, dass sich doch tatschlich 1 (in Worten eins) der 15 Huser, die ich angeschrieben hatte, gemeldet hat, hab ich hier ne Lawine losgetreten mit Leuten, die auf einmal auch alle dorthin wollten. Bin auf jeden Fall sehr gespannt, den Teil Irlands kenn ich noch nicht, aber ich denke, es wird schon nett werden. 
Schreib doch mal, wann Du wo bist!

Sln leat

Muriel

----------


## Diclophos

Ich bin nicht aus Aachen sondern aus Magdeburg. Wir haben uns zu zweit per E-mail beworben. Wir wren dann ab April 2005 bis August dort.   ::-winky:  Dann mten wir uns eigentlich ber den Weg laufen. Es gibt mir natrlich zu denken, da dieses Krankenhaus so extrem viele Leute annimmt. Ein paar Kommilitonen von mir waren in Balinasloe ( oder so hnlich). Dort waren auch extrem viele Pjler und Famulanten aus Deutschland. Etwa 5 Leute auf Station. Das war dann glaub ich nicht mehr so schn. Die beiden wrden auch nicht wieder hinfahren. Wir werden ja sehen. Die Hoffnung, das alles gut wird stirbt zuletzt.

Diclo

----------


## Muriel

Ach, es kommt immer darauf an, was man selber daraus macht. Ich denke mal, das wird schon gut werden. Klar ist es ein bisschen schade, wenn die meisten Leute, die man trifft, auch aus Deutschland kommen, aber wenn man will, so denke ich, bekommt man auch anderweitig Kontakt. Und lernen kann man immer was, egal wieviele Leute auf Station rumlungern. Hat ja auch manchmal Vorteile, wenn ich so an nicht enden wollende Blutabnehm-Marathons (h wie is'n da der Plural von?) denke...
Freu mich jedenfalls, Euch kennen zu lernen! Habt Ihr schon wegen Wohnmglichkeiten nachgefragt? Ich hatte  mal an die eine mail-Adresse, die auf dem Besttigungsschreiben steht, geschrieben, die Frau vermietet wohl ein Haus oder so. Aber wollte mich auch noch mal so erkundigen. Naja, hat ja noch ein bisschen Zeit.

Sln leat 
Muriel

----------


## Diclophos

Macht Ihr eigentlich auch ein ganzes Tertial dort? Und in welchem Fach berhaupt? Wir gehen in die Chirurgie, hoffen wir jedenfalls.
Weit Du schon, wie das mit dem Besttigungsstempel von der Uni funktioniert? 
Naja, es wird sich ja irgendwie klren wenn wir erstmal dort sind. Sind sicher nicht die ersten. 
Wegen den Wohnmglichkeiten haben wir noch nicht gefragt. Will die Frau, die Du angeschrieben hast ein ganzes Haus vermieten? Mit allem drum und dran? Dann mten sich ja eigentlich viele Leute zusammen tun, oder?

----------


## Bomo

Ich finde eigentlich auch, es kommt viel darauf an  mit welcher Einstellung man die ganze Sache angeht. Wenn man sich engagiert und Interesse zeigt, dann wird man wohl auch unter den vielen Kommilitonen nicht untergehen.
Ich habe mich auch in Irland beworben, und wre schon froh ber eine Zusage.
Fr den Rest ist man ja dann selbst verantwortlich und Spracherfahrungen sammelt man sicher auch trotz deutscher Kommilitonen.    :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Diclophos

Ihr habt mich motiviert. Ich freue mich jetzt wieder richtig! 
Im Moment bin ich sehr unsicher, was meine Zukunftsplne betrifft. Nach dem Examen falle ich wahrscheinlich in ein schwarzes Loch. :Nixweiss:

----------


## Austin

Hi Leute,
hab mich fr mein Chirurgie-Tertial in Irland beworben (noch ohne Zusage), will da von Mrz bis Juni 2006 hin. Hab nen bisschen mulmiges Gefhl, weil ich vorher noch nicht lnger im englischsprachigen Ausland war und dementsprechend nicht flieend englisch spreche bzw. verstehe. Lesen und so ist aber kein Prob. Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen, dem's vielleicht so hnlich gegangen ist?
Besten Dank,

Stephan

----------


## Evil

Ist alles halb so wild, die Iren wirst Du in den ersten 2 Monaten kaum verstehen, weil sie unheimlich nuscheln und schnell reden, aber es gibt viele auslndische rzte in den Hospitals, die exzellentes Englisch sprechen.
Wichtig ist blo, da Du Dich traust, den Mund aufzumachen und oft und viel Leute anzuquatschen.

Wo soll's denn hingehen? Ich hab letztes Jahr Chirurgie in Galway gemacht, davon hab ich dem Jens hier aus dem Forum auch 'nen Bericht geschickt....
<mitdemZaunpfahlwink>

----------


## Austin

Hi,
erstmal vorneweg: Cooler nickname   :hmmm...:  Ich hab mich in Wexford beworben, weil ich da nen ziemlich ausfhrlichen Bericht ber nen Chirurgie-Tertial online gefunden hab. Fr Deinen Bericht ber Galway wr Dir auf jeden Fall sehr dankbar, denn bis jetzt ist noch alles offen und ich nehm jede Hilfe gerne an. (V.a. wenn mir mit Zaunpfhlen gewunken wird   :Grinnnss!:  
Warst Du denn schon im englischsprachigen Ausland, bevor Du das Tertial da gemacht hast?
Ach so, meine email-Adresse ist swoerheide@compuserve.de, besten Dank schon mal im voraus,

Stephan

----------


## Evil

Der Zaunpfahl war nich an Dich gedacht..... aber mach Dir vorher klar, da Du wahrscheinlich nicht viel praktisches wirst machen drfen.... so ging's mir jedenfalls in Galway   :grrrr....:

----------


## Austin

Macht nix, mchte eh hauptschlich wegen der Sprache dahin und schlechter als das, was ich von deutschen Chirurgie-Tertialen bislang gehrt hab, wird's wohl nicht werden. Wr trotzdem cool, wenn Du mir den Bericht schicken knntest, selbst wenn der Zaunpfahl nicht mir gegolten hat.

----------


## d3454

Hallo! Wie war's in Irland? Knnt ihr es weiterempfehlen? Oder mir Tipps zu Bewerbung etc geben?

----------


## Diclophos

::-dance:  Wir waren noch nicht da, denn wir fliegen erst am 6. April. Beworben haben wir uns ca. bei 12 Krankenhusern inkl. Uni. Aber es kam nur eine brauchbare Zusage von Castelbar. Wexford und die Unikliniken wollten uns nur 2 Monate nehmen, ansonsten kamen nur Absagen oder meistens keine Antwort.
Mit den Unterknften war es aber dann einfach, das Krankenhaus hat eine Liste mitgeschickt. Eine Freundin hat sich noch in Ballinasloe beworben und da auch ohne Problem eine Zusage bekommen. Die kleinen Krankenhuser scheinen also kein Problem zu sein. Bei den beliebteren werden Pltze fr irische Studenten freigehalten.

----------

